# Whats the Minimum Qualification needed for a small part time job



## sandeep.kc (Aug 20, 2013)

My Spouse had done her Engineering in Computer Science but could not complete her course due to some personal reasons. So, she doesnt hold any graduation / degree currently. She has scored well and proved eligible in IELTS . Is there any issues in getting a small part time job for her? eg: in factories, restaurants, petrol pumps etc. Is a degree mandatory for such jobs also? Please Help.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

sandeep.kc said:


> My Spouse had done her Engineering in Computer Science but could not complete her course due to some personal reasons. So, she doesnt hold any graduation / degree currently. She has scored well and proved eligible in IELTS . Is there any issues in getting a small part time job for her? eg: in factories, restaurants, petrol pumps etc. Is a degree mandatory for such jobs also? Please Help.


So long as she can speak some English, has a valid working visa and is happy to go to work then there should not be a problem with her getting a job.

Good luck.


----------

